# How to tie a shoe lace



## SeekingSimplicity (Dec 19, 2004)

My dd is 7 and still can't tie her shoes. Does anyone have any tips or simple instructions I can give her?

Thanks!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Make one bunny ear
The tail hops around and goes into the hole
How many ears does a bunny have?
2...wala 2 bunny ears!!

That's how I learned. Good luck!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a newsletter I write called "Everyday Waldorf" and I just wrote about this a few weeks ago!
Here you go:

Quote:

Knotting, Bows, and Shoe Laces
It's time! It's time! Michael wants to learn to tie his shoes. Here are some rhymes, verses, and stories I have found.
Flat laces are easier to manipulate (and stay tied better!) than round ones, and you will want to be sure that the laces are long enough for your child to work with. Some sources suggest using two different colored laces to help your child differentiate between the two bows.Some children also have an easier time learning to tie a jumprope first before moving on to shoe laces.
*
Knot Tying by Betty Jones*
Knotting is easy, it's kind of teasy.
You start by taking each end,
Then cross one over and send it through.
Pull it tightly- that will do!
One more time the other way.
Now you have a knot, okay?

*Bow Tying by Betty Jones*
I know how to make a bow!
Take each end and make a bridge,
Cross laces one over the other.
Cross one over and under the other.
Pull one lace over and under other.
Once each is on the other side
They can wave and say, "Hi, Brother!"
Next to sister, loop-de-loo,
Make loop with one lace.
Round about, under, and all the way through.
Other lace goes round and under first loop to form a second loop.
Pull so carefully, as you know
Pull second loop through carefully.
Each loop-de-loo makes a lovely bow!
Secure bow with a firm tug on both loops.

*The Rabbit Ear Story*
Once there was a rabbit who was very sad because his ears were so
long and narrow that he stepped on them all the time. One day a fairy
landed on the bunny's head. She lifted up the bunny's ears and crossed
them over like an x. Then she put one ear through the bottom of the x
and pulled. Next, she made each long ear into a loop and made another x
like before. She put an ear under that x and pulled again. From then on
the bunny remembered how to tie his ears into a bow, and he lived happily
every after.

*Tying Shoes*
(Sung to Splish Splash I was taking a Bath)
Criss Cross and go under the bridge
Then you got to pull it tight.
Make a loop but keep a long tail
That is how to do it right
Then you take the other string
and you wrap it 'round the loop
Pull it through the hole
Now you got the scoop
Criss Cross and go under the bridge (this is where you tie the loops together)
Now you made a Double Knot!!
*
My Shoelace Blues*
I've tried and tried to tie you, shoe.
I've never done it yet.
A loop that flip-flops on the floor
Is as close as I can get.
I've practiced on spaghetti.
I've practiced on the mop.
I've practiced on my sister
Until she made me stop.
So here's the loop again, shoe.
I'll hold it with my thumb.
I'll wrap the other end around...
And yank it into bows.
It's done!

And, just in case you have some time on your hands :-D
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...Shoelaces.html


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

This is how I learned and I even remember teaching this to friends who were having trouble - instead of the crossing over, pulling through method, I was taught to (lets see if I can explain this clearly) make 2 loops, one w/each hand, then just tie the two loops together. Does that make sense?


----------



## SeekingSimplicity (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all of the replies! I will try these tips and see if it helps.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*max*~*
This is how I learned and I even remember teaching this to friends who were having trouble - instead of the crossing over, pulling through method, I was taught to (lets see if I can explain this clearly) make 2 loops, one w/each hand, then just tie the two loops together. Does that make sense?

This is how I learned- much easier than the wrap around, pull through, IMO. I was 7 before I learned this.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

I found this cool site a few weeks ago...I know it's not best-practice to post just links, but this has lots of pics and is just amazing. All the knots ever created, plus Ian's Special Way To Tie Knots.









http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/knots.htm

I read somewhere that kids used to be expected to tie their shoes by 5 years old but now the standard is 8 years old b/c of widespread use of velcro shoes, so 7 years old is not behind at all!


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm so glad to see this thread! My son is in kindergarten (he's six) and he got either an S (Satisfactory) or O (Outstanding) in everything on his report card - except for shoe tying.








He says that he is the only one in his class that doesn't have a star beside their name for shoe tying. It's not for lack of trying, he just can't seem to get it!


----------



## beccaboo (Nov 30, 2001)

I got this big board book last year from Scholastic books - on one side it has shoelaces (L and R are different colors, which helps keep them differentiated) and instructions for tying "bunny ear" style, then you can flip the book over and do the same thing (with a different set of laces, if that makes sense) with "rocket ship" style. DS was slow to become interested (he's almost six) but just this weekend picked it up and seems to have mastered it. Good luck!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My DH still uses the double loop method. We joke that he is not allowed to teach DD tie her shoes.


----------

